# Wife to visit UK



## 1novemberboy4u (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi folks,
I married my Thai wife in the UK 5 years ago 7 Nov. I am a pensioner (65).

I own my house, but I don't have much in savings, not enough for her to live here.

My wife will be here (UK) June 2017. Probrably on a spouse visa 6 months ?

Anyhow, once she is here can I apply for an extension ? if so, for how long and how do we go about applying for it ?

:fingerscrossed: Thanks for any help.


----------

